# Urgent Mac Os X Installer Does Not See Hard Drive



## raxor (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello I am having trouble while installing Mac OS X into my computer, the problem is that the drive does not show up where it asks you where do you want to install Mac OS X, and Disk Utility does not see it. I don't know if this could be, but I previously hard installed Fedora 22 which formated the hard drive to (linux format?).

Thank you!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 16, 2015)

Boot to your OS X installer, then choose the Disk Utility from the menus. Click on the hardware info line for your hard drive, then click the Partition tab. Remove the existing partition by selecting "1 partition" from the Partition Layout drop-down listing. Click the Apply button, which removes any partitions, replacing with just one, and removes all other data from the drive. You should be able to install OS X now.
If Disk Utility does not see the drive at all, even the manufacturer's model info, then there's not much you can do that doesn't involve replacing the drive. Your's has apparently stopped working.

If you wish, you could tell us which Mac you have, and which version of OS X you are trying to install (might help us to decide if there is another way to proceed  )


----------



## raxor (Jul 16, 2015)

DeltaMac said:


> Boot to your OS X installer, then choose the Disk Utility from the menus. Click on the hardware info line for your hard drive, then click the Partition tab. Remove the existing partition by selecting "1 partition" from the Partition Layout drop-down listing. Click the Apply button, which removes any partitions, replacing with just one, and removes all other data from the drive. You should be able to install OS X now.
> If Disk Utility does not see the drive at all, even the manufacturer's model info, then there's not much you can do that doesn't involve replacing the drive. Your's has apparently stopped working.
> 
> If you wish, you could tell us which Mac you have, and which version of OS X you are trying to install (might help us to decide if there is another way to proceed  )





DeltaMac said:


> Boot to your OS X installer, then choose the Disk Utility from the menus. Click on the hardware info line for your hard drive, then click the Partition tab. Remove the existing partition by selecting "1 partition" from the Partition Layout drop-down listing. Click the Apply button, which removes any partitions, replacing with just one, and removes all other data from the drive. You should be able to install OS X now.
> If Disk Utility does not see the drive at all, even the manufacturer's model info, then there's not much you can do that doesn't involve replacing the drive. Your's has apparently stopped working.
> 
> If you wish, you could tell us which Mac you have, and which version of OS X you are trying to install (might help us to decide if there is another way to proceed  )



Alright. My hard drive IS working (shows up in the currently installed system) also I am trying to install MacOSX on a machine that currently has linux (hackintosh) (it had windows before). I read around and it could be that I am missing the MBR Patch for yosemite... because the Hard drive IS in MBR partition.... thank you!


----------



## emma24xia (Jul 23, 2015)

DeltaMac said:


> Boot to your OS X installer, then choose the Disk Utility from the menus. Click on the hardware info line for your hard drive, then click the Partition tab. Remove the existing partition by selecting "1 partition" from the Partition Layout drop-down listing. Click the Apply button, which removes any partitions, replacing with just one, and removes all other data from the drive. You should be able to install OS X now.
> If Disk Utility does not see the drive at all, even the manufacturer's model info, then there's not much you can do that doesn't involve replacing the drive. Your's has apparently stopped working.
> 
> If you wish, you could tell us which Mac you have, and which version of OS X you are trying to install (might help us to decide if there is another way to proceed  )



Wow, that works. I now can see and install the driver without trouble. Thank you so much.


----------



## Neel (Jan 20, 2019)

DeltaMac said:


> Boot to your OS X installer, then choose the Disk Utility from the menus. Click on the hardware info line for your hard drive, then click the Partition tab. Remove the existing partition by selecting "1 partition" from the Partition Layout drop-down listing. Click the Apply button, which removes any partitions, replacing with just one, and removes all other data from the drive. You should be able to install OS X now.
> If Disk Utility does not see the drive at all, even the manufacturer's model info, then there's not much you can do that doesn't involve replacing the drive. Your's has apparently stopped working.
> 
> If you wish, you could tell us which Mac you have, and which version of OS X you are trying to install (might help us to decide if there is another way to proceed  )



I have Macbook pro 13" mid (2012) i have same problem ..could you suggest me more options please.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 20, 2019)

Neel said:


> I have Macbook pro 13" mid (2012) i have same problem ..could you suggest me more options please.


If the hard drive is not showing in your Disk Utility, then it may simply have failed, and would need to be replaced.
If you do replace the drive, you might also replace the SATA cable (the ribbon cable connecting the hard drive to the logic board.)
And, finally, replacing the hard drive is a good opportunity to upgrade to an SSD, for greatly improved performance.


----------



## Neel (Jan 20, 2019)

I tried your procedure twice and now it is working. Thanks


----------

